
Failure to commit is as bad as failure to start. - wubbfindel
http://davidhieatt.typepad.com/doonethingwell/2013/06/failure-to-commit-is-as-bad-as-failure-to-start-.html
======
wubbfindel
Interesting point - but not sure that I agree 100%. I think sometimes things
are successful despite a certain lack of commitment.

